# "Donny D III" Emerald Coast Tournament Report



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

The water color is awesome and the bite was pretty decent. We went 3/4 on White Marlin, had a few mystery bites and killed a few small wahoo. There were some rips actually made up even with the wind and wave conditions. 

Lost my steering about 25 miles from Destin Pass on the way back to Baytowne yesterday afternoon. Couldn't find the problem and came home with throttles only. Pretty exciting coming through Destin Pass in the 5ft breakers yesterday stacked on top of each other in the pass without steering. Ended up in 2nd place tag and release for the tournament.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job capt. I can't even imagine the feeling of that last 25 miles


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

was there for weigh in....did ya hear me yelling "GO HOME BOYS!!!". congrats to y'all especially with all the adversities:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My hat goes off to you guys for fishing in those conditions! How bad out there was it? I was thinking it was going to be so rough that it would have been hard to fish? Sounds like you guys were in the "zone".

Bummer on the steering, I can't image coming thru Destin pass in those kind of seas on throttles only!! Glad you made it safe.

Robert


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

FishNLane, I didn't hear you yelling...The music was so loud on the boat I couldn't hear much of anything anyways....

Robert,

It was big for sure, but it really wasn't as bad as I expected. Thursday night 2-3...Friday 4-6, and Saturday 6-8ft.... It was definately fishable, even Saturday afternoon when it got real big we still made it happen. Nothing I'd want to do every weekend though...


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Capt. Jon watched yall weigh in on the computer last nite. I know you had fun comin in the pass last nite with no steering. 
Congrats again ya'll deserved it. :thumbup:

Tell Woodley that Phil said congrats for me.


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Nice work. Is Dow fishing Jr. Angler this weekend?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

skindeep said:


> Nice work. Is Dow fishing Jr. Angler this weekend?


As long as the storm blows through we are fishing Jr Angler. Galati will be at the boat tomorrow in Baytowne to repair the steering issue and I will bring it home right away to get ready for the JR angler...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Good on ya capt! It says a lot about a capt that can get his crew and himself back home safe on throttles on a clam ride. So to do it in the conditions you did.....my hats off to you!!

Oh also congrats on y'all catch.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats Jon you guys worked hard for it this weekend! Hope they get the boat done for you soon!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

BZ Capt for getting everyone home safely. Congrates on the Whites also I am sure they made it all worth while.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

good job Jon


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

DoneDeal2 said:


> good job Jon


 The question before your edit was what does BZ mean. It comes from the Allied Signals Book (ATP1) "BZ" happens to be the last item in the governing groups table. It means "Well Done".
Again BZ to the capt.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

JP, my hats off to you! Great job, and even better fishing!


----------

